# Öre-Törn Anmeldungen



## Jo (17. März 2002)

Servus Leute 

tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde......... aber ich war zwei Tage unterwegs....nicht angelmäßig :c
Die Resonanz auf den konkreten Terminvorschlag war super und es gibt bereits etliche verbindliche Anmeldungen. *Der Öretörn wird laufen *  . Ich bin sicher, das wird eine feine Sache.

Zu den Terminen nochmals.... die sind nicht als Alternativtermine zu sehen, sondern es läuft beides. Ein Teil unserer Gruppe wird also bereits am Dienstag anreisen..... die anderen kommen erst freitags. Für die Anmeldung bei der Reederei muß ich aber von jedem Teilnehmer genau wissen, wann er anreist und wann er wieder abfahren will. 

Da das aus  den bisherigen Anmeldungen  nicht in jedem Fall klar hervorgeht, werde ich die betroffenen Leute nochmals kontaktieren (oder umgekehrt).

Termine:




1. Termin: Anreise Dienstag abend (4.3.); Mi bis Sa angeln; Abreise Sonntag morgen oder Samstag abend 

2. Termin: Anreise Freitag abend (7.3.); Sa u. So angeln ; Abreise Sonntag abend 


[/list=1] 

Hier die Liste der verbindlichen Anmeldungen


1.   Dorsch1  (2.Termin)
2.   ralle  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
3.   Pete  (2. Termin)
4.   Mozart  (2. Termin)
5.   Mozarts Bruder Ralf (kein AB-Member)  (2. Termin)
6.   J.Herzer (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
7.   M.Herzer   (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
8.   Siegerländer  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
9.   Meeresangler_Schwerin   (2. Termin)
10.   Kunze  (2. Termin)
11. Heinz  (gehört zu Kunze, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
12. Jo  (1. Termin)
13. Stefan  (mein Filius, 19, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
14. guen  (2. Termin)
15. Hummer  (2. Termin)
16. wodibo  (2. Termin)
17. Harald (gehört zu Mozart, kein AB-Member)  (2. Termin)
18. Mr Woobler  (1. Termin)
19. Stefan (gehört zu Mr Woobler, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
20. Udo Mundt (2. Termin)
[/list=1] 

Es gilt natürlich weiterhin.....wer Lust und Zeit hat soll sich anmelden (bis spätenstens 22.03. mittags). Weitere Informationen dazu gibt es hier 

Infos zu den konkreten Preisen gibt es hier 



Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Pete (17. März 2002)

Hummer hat sich auch gemeldet...zum Wochenende...
Günter C. is unser "guen"...
Zu Mozart kommt noch sein Bruder Ralf hinzu ...


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. März 2002)

Na dann sage ich mal für den zweiten Thermin fest zu.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2002)

Ich habe mich gerade für den zweiten termin fest angemeldet.
Leute ich freu mich jetzt schon. :z


----------



## siegerlaender (18. März 2002)

Also, ich nehm den 1ten Termin, dann bin ich beim 2ten Termin ja auch dabei!:q

Hey Dorsch 1, gerade erst gesehen, Glückwunsch zu über 2000!!!Beiträgen!:m


----------



## Mr_Woobler (19. März 2002)

Hallo Jo,

super Sache das Du die ganze Kiste anschiebst. Ich habe großes Interesse am 1. Termin.
Ich möchte gerne auch meinen Kumpel, kein AB-Member mitnehmen ist das ein Problem ?.
Sag mal, wo sind wir untergebracht ?. Wenn die Unterbringung an Board ist, gibt es auch eine alternative ?. 

PS : Deine Inbox ist voll

Gruß Mr-Woobler


----------



## Pete (20. März 2002)

Ich vermelde die nächste Zusage für den 2.Termin:
Mozart bringt noch seinen Bekannten Harald mit.

Damit dürfte unser VW-Bus an der Grenze seiner Belastbarkeit angekommen sein (7Personen)...aber es wird ja nichts weiter benötigt, als ein paar warme Plünnen, einen Schlafsack, Pilkerkollektion und zwei Ruten...


----------



## siegerlaender (20. März 2002)

Moment! :q 
Ich bleibe natürlich auch bis Sonntag Abend!
...bis zum bitteren Ende!...


----------



## Mr_Woobler (20. März 2002)

Alles Klar bin zusammen mit meinem Leidensgenossen von Di. bis Sa. dabei.(Die armen Dorsche).
Alles weitere mit p.M.

Gruß an alle Mr_Woobler


----------



## Pete (26. November 2002)

auch wenn noch bis zum eigentlichen event ne weile zeit ist, ich hol den thread mal nach oben um alle beteiligten
daran zu erinnern...
jo, bitte aktualisiere doch mal die teilnehmerliste und schau mal nach den von dir zum törn und zu den preisen gesetzten links...irgendwie wollen die nicht mehr...


----------



## ralle (27. November 2002)

Jau bei mir bleibts dabei !!  Ich reise aber schon Sonntag morgen ab !  :s 

Die :a werden es mir danken !!!!


----------



## scholle01 (27. November 2002)

Ähm, kann mal einer die links wieder reparieren? :q 
Möchte mich informieren!! :m


----------



## holk (27. November 2002)

Kann man sich da jetzt auch noch anmelden???????????  Wenn ja würd ich gern holk + 1 anmelden (2.Termin).

Gruß holk


----------



## Jo (27. November 2002)

Servus Leute,

ich habe die Links aktualisiert...und auch die Teilnehmerliste ist wieder auf dem neuesten Stand.

@holk
Ich schicke dir eine PM zu Deiner Anfrage.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Udo Mundt (28. November 2002)

Frage??
Hat schon jemand seine Buchungsbestättigung bekommen#c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. November 2002)

Nein noch nicht Udo.


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. November 2002)

Auch wenn ich vorbelastet bin, denke jeder weiss was ich meine!!! :q ein kleiner Tipp die Buchungsbestätigung auf jeden fall Schriftlich geben lassen, hatten vor etwas längerer Zeit mal ein prob wegen doppel VerChaterung ( bitte dieser Tipp ist nicht schlecht gemeint will auf keinen fall wieder irgend etwas an die Luft bringen)

Wäre gerne mitgefahren  :c  :c  
Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden fall viele dicke fette Dorsche


----------



## siegerlaender (22. Dezember 2002)

hallo zusammen!
wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich genau aus, mit unserem öretörn? wie läuft das mut der buchung/bestätigung? wer bekommt wann kohle? ;+  ;+  ;+ kurzum, wie genau soll die sache jetzt laufen?
 :z  :z  :z bin schon total heiß auf den öresund! :z  :z  :z 
...an die kameraden die schon mal da waren, wäre nett wenn ihr mal eine kleine gerätebeschreibung posten würdet!

gruß
volker!


----------



## Rudi (22. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

kann man sich da noch anmelden ? Hätte intersse mitzukommen.

Rudi.


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Dezember 2002)

@ all

Hatte soeben ein Telefonat mit Frau Stengel.
Sie rief mich an und macht der Zeit die Reisebestätigungen fertig.
Sie werden wohl in den nächsten Tagen bei allen eintreffen.

@ Rudi

Wende dich dochmal direkt an Jo mit einer PN.


----------



## Kunze (22. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Genau - Dorsch1. #6

Habe vor 3 min auch den Anruf bekommen.

Es geht los...  :m  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (22. Dezember 2002)

daß hört sich gut an! :z  :z 
Werde schon mal die Drillinge schärfen :m 
An alle Öresundprofis, was für eine Geräteempfehlung gibt es????


----------



## Jo (23. Dezember 2002)

Servus Leute,

ich hoffe, das mit den Buchungsbestätigungen unseres Öretörns klappt jetzt. Einige von Euch sind ja von Frau Stengel schon angerufen worden.

Ich habe zwar zu dieser Sache in den letzten Wochen nichts mehr gepostet war aber hinter den Kulissen recht aktiv und hab  bestimmt 15  (in Worten FÜNFZEHN) mal mit Frau Stengel telefoniert. Immer wieder sagte sie mir, dass die Bestätigungen die nächsten Tage rausgehen.........da ist ihr aber dann regelmäßig irgendwas dazwischen gekommen  ;+  und sie konnte die Sache nicht fertigmachen.  
Das hat alles ganz schön genervt    .

Bei einem Gespräch heute teilte sie mir mit, dass die Bestätigungen bereits bei der Post sind. Sie müssten also nach den Feiertagen bei Euch im Briefkasten sein.

Auch für holk und seinen Kumpel ist noch ein Plätzchen frei auf der Seho....das ist gebucht (freut mich sehr). Für den Termin von Freitag bis Sonntag sind damit alle Schlafplätze auf dem Kutter (33) belegt und keine weiteren Anmeldungen mehr möglich. Wir sind insgesamt 23 Boardies incl. Anhang.

Hier nochmals die aktualisierte Teilnehmehmerliste:


1.   Dorsch1  (2.Termin)
2.   ralle  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
3.   Pete  (2. Termin)
4.   Mozart  (2. Termin)
5.   Mozarts Bruder Ralf (kein AB-Member)  (2. Termin)
6.   J.Herzer (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
7.   M.Herzer   (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
8.   Siegerländer  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
9.   Meeresangler_Schwerin   (2. Termin)
10.   Kunze  (2. Termin)
11. Heinz  (gehört zu Kunze, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
12. Jo  (1. Termin)
13. Stefan  (mein Filius, 19, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
14. guen  (2. Termin)
15. Hummer  (2. Termin)
16. wodibo  (2. Termin)
17. Harald (gehört zu Mozart, kein AB-Member)  (2. Termin)
18. Mr Woobler  (1. Termin)
19. Stefan (gehört zu Mr Woobler, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
20. Udo Mundt (2. Termin)
21. Ossi  (Kumpel von Jo, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
22. holk  (2. Termin)
23. R. Dubowski  (gehört zu holk, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
24. Tonsil  (Mittwoch Abend bis Freitag Abend)

[/list=1] 


Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Dezember 2002)

Na dann warte ich mal auf die Post. Freue mich schon riesig!


----------



## Pete (23. Dezember 2002)

super jo...
hatte die tage auch dran gedacht, dass sich nun so langsam mal was tun sollte wegen der buchungsbestätigungen...
ich freue mich auch auf so ein tolles treffen mit so vielen netten leuten...wird ne riesige sache...


----------



## Kunze (23. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Ich freue mich auch schon sehr darauf.

Bin schon heiß wieder neue Boardies kennenuzlernen.

Und geangelt wird auch.

@ An die Öresundprofis: 

Seit mal so gut und gebt uns ein paar Ausrüstungsempfehlungen, damit wir uns nicht blamieren.  :q    #h


----------



## Guen (23. Dezember 2002)

Freu mich auch schon   :z  :z  :z ,und baldige  Geräteempfehlungen wären nicht schlecht  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jo (24. Dezember 2002)

Guten Morgen Leute,

endlich hat es geklappt, die Buchungsbestätigung für den Öretörn habe ich eben aus dem Briefkasten geholt. :q  :q 

3 Personen v. 4.3.03 nachm. - 9.3.03 früh auf der MS Seho
zum Preis von 288,- Euro pro Person.

Es ist keine Anzahlung zu leisten, der Fahrpreis wird auf dem Kutter entrichtet.

Wenn die Tickets für die Fähre (Rostock/Gedser oder Puttgarden/Rödby)gelöst werden gibt es bei Vorlage der Buchungsbestätigung einen Rabatt.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## holk (24. Dezember 2002)

Ich freu mich auch schon RIESIG   auf den Törn.Ich kann mich einigen Vorpostern hinsichtlich der Fragen zur Ausrüstung nur anschließen....ist dort eher LIGHT oder Vollbewaffnung a la Norge gefragt....die dicken Dorsch sind ja nicht ganz ohne.Sind die Tips unter www.beluga.dk/tipstysk1.html so O.K.


Gruß holk

            :m  [BLINK]DANKE JO......DU BIST MEIN HELD   [/BLINK]  :m


----------



## Pete (24. Dezember 2002)

so, meine buchungsbestätigung habe ich auch grade im kasten gefunden...dann werde ich sie mal kopieren und meinen beiden bekannten aushändigen...
danke, jo...
zu den dort erforderlichen gerätschaften und zur situation an bord (gepflogenheiten, unterkunft, sonstig benötigtes bzw. unnötiges werden wir hier demnächst noch eingehend posten...)


----------



## siegerlaender (24. Dezember 2002)

:z meine buchungsbestätigung ist auch da! :z 
wer fährt denn am 04.03.03 mit der fähre ab puttgarden? vielleicht kann man sich dort treffen?
jo, sauber gemacht!#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Dezember 2002)

Juhu, hab eben auch meine Bestätigung aus dem Briefkasten gezogen.  :z Ich bin also dabei Leute!  :z  :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. Dezember 2002)

:z Auch meine Buchungsbestätigung ist im Briefkasten gewesen. :z 

Es wird sicher ein super Treffen werden.


----------



## Guen (24. Dezember 2002)

Meine noch nicht  :c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Kunze (24. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Habe heute am Heiligabend Post aus Heiligenhafen bekommen.   

Buchungsbestätigung: 51139 (für die Fähre).

Wir sind 2 Personen vom 7.3. Nachmittags bis zum 10.3. Früh.

Schlafsäcke sind mitzubringen.

Ich denke wir werden so gegen Mittag mit der Fähre von Rostock übersetzen, so daß wir gemütlich Nachmittags in Helsingör ankommen.
Weis jemand, wo genau die M/S Seho zu finden ist. ;+ 

Ich bin ganz zapplig, endlich bald wieder Pilker schwingen. :z 

Danke Jo für deine Infos und Einsatz. :m 

PS: In meinem Avatare steht genau wieviel Tage es noch sind.   #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (24. Dezember 2002)

Hi Männers,

wenn gewünscht stelle ich einmal meine Öresund Ausrüstung hier ein. Fahre ja schon zum x-ten mal dort hin. Übrigens 2003 vom 14, bis 18 Februar, auch auf der Seho wie die lezten 5 Jahre auch schon. Weiß also wo Mirko so hinfährt
uns was gebraucht wird.


----------



## Udo Mundt (24. Dezember 2002)

Habe auch noch keine bekommen :c 
Wir haben doch wohl kein Kutterverbot#c


----------



## siegerlaender (24. Dezember 2002)

hallo herbert #h ,
das wäre echt klasse, wenn du mal ein paar tips posten würdest!:m 
am öresund war ich nämlich noch nie, da kommt jeder tip gelegen! :z


----------



## Jo (25. Dezember 2002)

Servus Herbert,

jetzt lass uns mal nicht dumm zum Öre fahren und poste Deine ganz geheimen Tipps. Danke schon mal im voraus.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Angelwebshop (25. Dezember 2002)

Hi Männers,

gleich morgen gehts los, will unbedinngt ne Karte mit reinstellen und an die komme ich leider erst morgen, da ich die im Betrieb habe.


----------



## Guen (25. Dezember 2002)

@AWS

#6 #6 #6 

Gruss Guen


----------



## Udo Mundt (26. Dezember 2002)

Werde wohl auch 3 Ruten mitnehmen (leicht , mittel , schwer ).
Aber was ist mit Beifängern?
@ Pete!
Wo bekommst Du Deine extrastarken Heringsvorfächer her?
Habe bist jetzt nur bei Hakuma welche gesehen.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja für alle Öresundfahrer eine 
Sammelbestellung aufnehmen?


----------



## Pete (26. Dezember 2002)

udo..jenzi hat die dinger im sortiment...ich hol sie mir auch nur ganz &quot;normal&quot; von meinem angelfritzen um die ecke...kosten aber ne ganze stange mehr als übliche...
und die lütten dinger knüppern, is mir auch nichts..
aber ich schau mal...vielleicht gibts ja ne günstige online-quelle...


----------



## ralle (26. Dezember 2002)

#h Hallo ihr Heißen Öfen , Buchungsbestätigigung ist da , Klamotten sind fertig , warum nicht schon morgen los ???



   Geht ja nicht ist ja noch zu früh , aber Lust hätte ich 
   schon.

  @ kunze Die Seho ist so leicht zu finden , die findest 
          sogar du!!    Immer rechts halten - wirklich -
          ca 100m hinter der Schwedenfähre liegt die 
          Seho.  Helsingör ist nur bis zum Hafen
          ausgeschildert, das aber Klasse.


----------



## Pete (26. Dezember 2002)

so, ich hab mir mal wieder herberts seiten angeschaut...vieles deckt sich ja, wenn ihr meinen bericht vom letzten törn gelesen habt...
er hat hier  mal den törn von 2001 beschrieben...
fazit auch hier: echt nix für softpilker...auch schweres geschütz muss und sollte mit dorthin gebracht werden...

herbert..ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, wenn ich hier die von dir gemachten erfahrungen schon mal weitergebe, so dass sich die &quot;neuen&quot; ein bild machen können...
du könntest dann ja vielleicht noch etwas konkreter auf das benötigte geschirr (v.a. pilker - formen, farben, gewichte) eingehen...


----------



## Kunze (26. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

@ Udo Mundt:

Ich war Augenzeuge als unser Angelreiseveranstalter im norwegischen Bömlafjord einen Dorsch von 20kg am 5er Heringspaternoster (gehakt mit Heringshaken in der Verdickung einer der Rückenflossen)zu bezwingen versuchte.

Der Drill dauerte zwar ewig - aber es gelang.
Die Fotos davon bringe ich gern mit nach Helsingör. #h


----------



## holk (26. Dezember 2002)

Na Prima  :q ...ich hatte parallel zu dem Bericht bei Dorschfestival auch ein bisschen Infos eingezogen und bin zu der &quot;erschreckenden :q &quot; Erkenntnis gekommen wohl mit einer 30 Ibs Ausrüstung 2 Tage pilken zu dürfen (wenn gute Bedingungen sind reicht vielleicht die 20er) ....ich hoffe mich geirrt zu haben :q .

Gruß holk


----------



## Pete (26. Dezember 2002)

keine angst...auch die leichtere pilkerei muss mit geplant werden...allerdings mehr so um die 150-200gr...
jo hatte einen tag damals tolle erfolge mit hakumas hologramm grün-silber-modellen in 200gr...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oder


----------



## Udo Mundt (26. Dezember 2002)

Also wenn ich daß richtig lese brauche ich Pilker ab 100gr bis 500gr, kräftige Heringspaternoster, Ruten und Rollen bis zur 30 lbs Klasse.
Was ist mit den berühmten Gummimacks im oberen Pilkersprengring?


----------



## fan__ta (26. Dezember 2002)

also was ich so lese freut ihr euch ja wie die kleinkinder das erste mal aufs christkind!!
muss ja wirklich was besonderes werden! und JO muss das ganze super organisiert haben,da hab ich scho von anderen organisatoren glesen..........oh je oh je!!
viel spaß allen boardies und vergesst mir den bericht nicht!


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. Dezember 2002)

@ fan-ta

Der wird mit Sicherheit kommen. :q


----------



## Guen (27. Dezember 2002)

Bestätigung ist da  :z  :z !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Dezember 2002)

So dann will ich mal.....


----------



## Pete (27. Dezember 2002)

herbert, kann es sein, dass du oben jetzt links und rechts verwechselt hast...nach norden zu den dicken geht es *links *  von helsingör ab...

@ all...na dann sollten wir v.a. unsere mitfahrenden freunde, die sicher nicht alle über d i e profiausrüstung verfügen, ein wenig materialtechnisch unter die arme greifen, damit mirko mit uns denn auch mal die linke biege macht...
muss zugeben...letztes jahr sind wir nur richtung kindergarten getuckelt...mag sein, weil das grot der leute absolute einmalimjahrangler waren...


----------



## Guen (27. Dezember 2002)

Also ist Penn 330 GTI angesagt   !!!Wobei das leichte Gerät natürlich auch mitkommt  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Dezember 2002)

ja war gerade am berichtigen und ergänzen, dann war plötzlich alles wech. 

mache alles noch mal neu kommt gleich

wollte einmal editieren und schwupps wieder alles wech


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Dezember 2002)

So dann auf einen neues,


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,

editieren geht nicht bei mir, wollte noch ein paar Fehler ausbessern , und schupps wieder alles wech. 

Probiert ihrs auch mal


----------



## Klausi (27. Dezember 2002)

@ Herbert, ich habe das ganze jetzt zwei mal drin  ;+


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Dezember 2002)

Zum dritten mal jetzt wird es streßig. Aber voher lokal bespeichert *fg

So dann auf einen neues,

Zunächst ein paar Worte vorweg zur Seho und ihrem Kapitän Mirko.


Die Seho ist ein schönes großes und sauberes Schiff, mit Toiletten wie ich Sie bis heute noch auf keinem Angelkutter fand.  Sauberkeit ist hier wirklich kein Fremdwort, und die Crew hier speziell Riu ist sehr zuvorkommend.  Es gibt immer warme Getränke wie Kaffee oder Tee  selbstverständlich kostenlos. 
Mirko ist ein netter Kerl er versucht es allen recht zu machen, was leider nicht immer gelingt, da meist nur 20% der Angler entsprechendes Gerät für den Sund dabei haben. Das ist dann für diejenigen die auf große Fische aus sind,  immer besonders ärgerlich. Muss er sich doch nach der Mehrheit richten und entsprechend zur Ausrüstung der Mehrheit dann rechts raus nach Süden in den Kindergarten fahren.  Dort ist die Angelei nicht anders als auf er Ostsee üblich.

Die Leute haben meist ihr normales Ostsee Geschirr dabei, also leichte Pilkruten mit Stationärrollen und meist auch noch 40 oder 50 er monofile Schnur  und Pilker  von 50 bis 150 g .

Das man damit nicht nach links ( nördlich ) raus zu den Dickdorschen kann ist verständlich, selbst der beste Angler bekommt einen großen Fisch damit nicht gelandet, dafür sorgt schon alleine der Strom der mit 4-6 Knoten dort immer sehr heftig ist. 

Für Euch ist sicher von Vorteil das Ihr die Mehrheit auf dem Schiff habt, und ihr bestimmen könnt wo es hingehen soll. Aber bitte nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn s auf Dickdorsch geht wird nicht alle 10 min ein Fisch gefangen. Aber 4- 6 große sind immer möglich pro Törn.  Am besten macht Ihr es so, das  mal 1 Tag dorthin und dann wieder 1 Tag dorthin gefahren wird. 
So kommt jeder dann auf seine kosten.

Noch ein Tipp wenn’s rechts raus in den Kindergarten geht, die Seho ist ein großes Schiff und bei Wassertiefen von 16 bis 25 Meter verscheucht das Biest euch alle Fische rund ums Boot. 
Hier also genau wie sonst auch auf der Ostsee weit raus werfen und langsam bei zupfen. Im Kindergarten gibt es auch recht viel Heringe, benutzt hier bitte Vorfächer mit dicker Hauptschnur ( Am besten selber machen ) denn auch hier sind vereinzelt große Dorsche von über 10 Kg an zutreffen.

Hier einmal eine Karte vom Sund für den besseren Überblick.  Die roten kleinen Fischsymbole bedeuten Kindergarten, die blauen Symbole bedeuten Dickdorsch die nördlich von Helsingör in tiefen von 35 bis 60 Meter in Rinnen und an den Wracks zu fangen sind. 







Hier nun meine Ausrüstung:

1) Kindergarten ( rote Fischsymbole )

Inlinerrute 2,40 meter mit 16-20 lbs. und Abu 10 000 Cl mit 0,30 geflochtener Schnur. 

Pilkrute afc-travel Road von Penn 2,70 Meter WG 50 bis 190 g mit ABU 10 000 CL

Pilkrute Zebco Rhino DF Ultra Pilk 2,85 Meter WG 100-175 g
( diese Rute hat sich im letzten Jahr sehr gut bewährt 9
mit Stationärrolle von Penn SS-Spinnfischer 8500 

Weierhin Ostseepilker von 50 bis 300g an einem kurzen Vorfach ( 1 Meter 1,00mm dicke ) mit einem oder 2 Makks aber auch Twister. Sowie Heringsvorfächer mit 1mm dicker Huptschnur.

2) Dickdorschrevier

Inlinerrute 30 lbs 2,40 Meter mit Abu 10000 Cl 35&acute;er geflochtener Schnur.
Pilkrute  Penn Prion Boat 2,40 Meter 300-600g WG mit Formular S 2 gang 10 KG 035 er Schnur 
Penn Millenium Boat 2 teilig 2,30 Meter WG 200 bis 600g 

Pilker: Torpedo Pilker 300 bis 600g zB, Gadusen, Riffmaster also alles was schnell nach unten geht, hier ist immer mächtig Trift und ganz schnell sind da mal 200 Meter von der Rolle. 

Hier fische ich nur mit Pilker an einem kurzen max. 1 Meter langem Vorfach 1,2 mm

Noch was zu den Inlinerruten, wenn es friert dann friert auch die Inliner zu, also immer entsprechender Ersatz dabei haben. 

PS: Die besten Stellen sind da wo auf der karte die lange blaue Reihe mit den Fischsymbolen ist. Tiefe dort bis 65 Meter 

Hier noch einmal die Karte zum Download etwas größer.


----------



## Kunze (27. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Herbert!

Danke für deine ausführlichen Tipps zum Angeln am Öresund. :m 
Hut ab. #6 #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Dezember 2002)

Danke Herbert!
Das sind wichtige und gute Tipps.
@ all; ich habe zwei 30 Ibs Ruten incl. Rolle. Wer so was nicht hat kann sich bei mir melden Zweck`s ausleihen. Dann würde ich beide mitbringen. Denn wir wollen doch auf die Seite fahren wo die Dicken sitzen gel?


----------



## Jo (27. Dezember 2002)

Super Herbert,  :m 

vielen Dank für diese Tipps. Jetzt müsst Ihr bloß noch ein paar drin lassen von den dicken Brocken und nicht alles schon bei Eurem Törn im Februar rausholen   

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Udo Mundt (27. Dezember 2002)

Das nenn ich eine ausführliche Gerätebeschreibung.
Danke#6 
Also schweres Gerschirr eingepackt und nach links oben die blauen   Dickdorsche fangen :q 
Eine Frage hät ich noch:
Brauchen wir im schwedischen Bereich des Sundes eine spezielle Angelerlaubnis? für den dänischen Teil sicherlich!


----------



## Guen (27. Dezember 2002)

Klasse Herbert #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## holk (27. Dezember 2002)

:m Danke Herbert :m 

Gruß holk


----------



## Jo (27. Dezember 2002)

Servus Leute,

Mr Woobler und sein Kumpel Stefan haben den Öretermin aus privaten Gründen abgesagt. Daher hier nochmals die aktuell gültige Teilnehmerliste.



1.   Dorsch1  (2.Termin)
2.   ralle  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
3.   Pete  (2. Termin)
4.   Mozart  (2. Termin)
5.   Mozarts Bruder Ralf (kein AB-Member)  (2. Termin)
6.   J.Herzer (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
7.   M.Herzer   (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
8.   Siegerländer  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
9.   Meeresangler_Schwerin   (2. Termin)
10.   Kunze  (2. Termin)
11. Heinz  (gehört zu Kunze, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
12. Jo  (1. Termin)
13. Stefan  (mein Filius, 19, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
14. guen  (2. Termin)
15. Hummer  (2. Termin)
16. wodibo  (2. Termin)
17. Harald (gehört zu Mozart, kein AB-Member)  (2. Termin)
18. Udo Mundt (2. Termin)
19. Ossi  (Kumpel von Jo, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
20. holk  (2. Termin)
21. R. Dubowski  (gehört zu holk, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)

[/list=1] 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Dezember 2002)

Ist doch seltsam,

hier zu hause sehe ich nun 3 Postings von mir.

Habe etwas Ordung gemacht. Liegt wohl an meiner neuen Firewall in der Firma, Sorry für den Streß Jungs.

Um Lizenzen braucht Ihr Euch nicht kümmern, macht alles Mirko.

Noch was nicht stutzig werden, aber manchmal tummeln sich da 30 Kutter auf einem Fleck. Waren das noch Zeiten als nur die Dänen da oben fuhren.


----------



## siegerlaender (27. Dezember 2002)

hallo herbert! #h 
das haste ja wirklich fein erklärt#6 danke! :m 
ich denke mal, daß ich gerätemäßig alles beisammen habe. von mir aus kanns losgehen!


----------



## Udo Mundt (27. Dezember 2002)

So!
Habe mein Geschirr in Gedanken auch schon zusammengestellt.
Vorfächer müssen noch gebunden werden, dann habe ich alles zusammen.
Hoffentlich hat Guennis Öresundtransporter genügend 
Zuladung  :m 
 :c  noch 10 Wochen


----------



## Guen (27. Dezember 2002)

@Udo Mundt

Wird schon reichen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Dezember 2002)

Für mich aber auch noch Gueni!    #h


----------



## Guen (28. Dezember 2002)

Klar Jörg  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Dezember 2002)

#6  :z


----------



## Tonsil (29. Dezember 2002)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle Plätze belegt sind. Falls jedoch jemand abspringen sollte, hätte ich an dem 2. Termin Interesse.


----------



## Kunze (29. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Tonsil!



> Mr Woobler und sein Kumpel Stefan haben den Öretermin aus privaten Gründen abgesagt.



Da wäre doch noch Platz. Schreibe doch einfach Jo mal ne Mail oder PN und frage nach.  #h


----------



## Pete (29. Dezember 2002)

hei, tonsil...schreib doch mal ne pm an jo...er schrieb doch erst vor zwei tagen, dass mr. woobler und co. abgestiegen sind...müssten theoretisch wieder zwei plätze offen sein...
aber jo weiss das sicher besser...wäre geil wenn du mit hinkommen würdest... #h


----------



## Pete (29. Dezember 2002)

k u u u u u n n z e....  
musst du immer schneller sein....sieht irgendwie bescheuert aus, zweimal die selbe antwort...( ich hasse es sonst auch, wenn woanders noch 10 nachposter die gleiche brühe nur mit anderen worten labern) :q


----------



## Klausi (29. Dezember 2002)

@Peter,da warst Du eben zu langsam :q


----------



## Kunze (29. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Das zeigt nur die allgegenwärtige Hilfsbereitschaft. 

Genau das ist hier das Erfolgsrezept. :m  #h 

PS: Um himmelswillen nichts davon löschen. #d

1 min Unterschied sollte uns retten. :q


----------



## Tonsil (29. Dezember 2002)

Jetzt wo ihr das sagt, habe ich etwas zurückgeblättert und das mit den beiden Abgesprungenen gelesen  #q
Eine PN an Jo ist raus.
Ber Bericht und die Dia-Show von Pete vom letzten Jahr haben die ganze Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet  :m 
Ich würde mich auch riesig freuen  :z


----------



## Jo (30. Dezember 2002)

Servus Leute,

also die Sache verhält sich folgendermaßen:

Mr Woobler und sein Kumpel sind abgesprungen. Aber die beiden hatten lediglich die Angelfahrt auf der Seho gebucht und wollten an Land in einer Pension übernachten. Konkret bedeuted das, dass durch diese Absage für den Wochenendtermin  (7.3. - 9.3.) auf der Seho keine Schlafplätze frei werden.  
Ich habe mit allerdings mit Frau Stengel telefoniert. Für den Termin 4.3. bis 7.3. gibt es noch Schlafpläzte auf der Seho. Da sind Jo, Stefan, Ossi, Ralle und Siegerländer auf dem Kutter. 

Eine PN an Tonsil und leguan8 (hat auch  Interesse bekundet) ist raus.

Eventuell lässt sich ja auch für 7.3. bis 9.3. eine Übernachtung an Land arrangieren.


Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. Dezember 2002)

@ Andreas und Björn!
Würde mich freuen mit euch die Tour auf der Seho zu bestreiten :m  #h  :m 
@ Andreas!
Könnte Dir dann Deine Norgebestellung von Nobbi mitbringen
und eventuell Deine Pennmütze :m


----------



## Kunze (30. Dezember 2002)

@ Udo_Mundt: 



> Könnte Dir dann Deine Norgebestellung von Nobbi mitbringen



Meine auch. ;+    #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. Dezember 2002)

@ Kunze!
Geht doch klar!! #h  #h 
Will nur hoffen, daß Guenni sein Öresundexpress nicht
zusammenbricht :m  :m


----------



## Kunze (30. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Na dann danke ich jetzt schon mal. #6  :m  #h


----------



## Guen (30. Dezember 2002)

Keine Sorge Jungs ,dat wird schon  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tonsil (3. Januar 2003)

Die Sache sieht so aus:
Auf der Seho gibt es keine freien Schlafplätze mehr.
Die Vollpension ohne Übernachtung am Bord wäre 10 EUR billiger (67 EUR) pro Tag.
Für eine Übernachtung im Einzelzimmer in einer Jugendherberge müsste ich 54 EUR pro Nacht bezahlen.
Das ist mir dann ehrlich gesagt etwas zu teuer  :c  :c  :c 
Schade!


----------



## Pete (4. Januar 2003)

vorgeschmack auf tolle fische am öre genehmt?...dann schaut mal bitte hier 
jede menge bilder mit großen fischen...
na, denn lasst uns mal ähnliches erleben...


----------



## Guen (4. Januar 2003)

Klasse Pete #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## siegerlaender (4. Januar 2003)

klasse bilder pete!#6 .....kann man vielleicht arangieren, daß diese Dame  bei mir in der kajüte schläft?....wäre das möglich???....bütte, bütte, bütte :z


----------



## Jo (5. Januar 2003)

Gebongt Siegerländer,

habe eben bei Frau Stengel angerufen.... ist gebucht. :q  :q 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Jo (5. Januar 2003)

Übrigens,

Kajüte ist da nicht, wir anderen sind live dabei  :q  :q 

Jo


----------



## siegerlaender (5. Januar 2003)

jo, du bist mein held! :m


----------



## Kunze (5. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

Ups - das wird doch nicht etwa in Arbeit ausarten. ;+ 

Mir soll`s recht sein.  :q 

Hoffe mal schon jetzt auf anglergerechtes Wetter und dann geht`s aber ab. :m  #h 

@ Tonsil: Wirf die Flinte mal nicht gleich ins Korn. #d


----------



## Guen (5. Januar 2003)

@siegerländer

Und wir stehen drum herum und feuern an :q :q :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tonsil (5. Januar 2003)

@Kunze
Es reicht doch schon, wenn Siegerländer seine Flinte schwingt  :q  :m  :m 

Neee, ganz aufgegeben habe ich es noch nicht. #h 

Gruss

Tonsil


----------



## Guen (9. Januar 2003)

Nochmal ein paar Fragen zum Material :

-Welche Pilkerformen/Farben/Gewichte brauchen wir ?

-Wieviele Pilker sollten es sein für die zwei Tage oder anders gefragt ,wie hoch sind im Durchschnitt die Verluste ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## holk (10. Januar 2003)

Habt ihr alle schon eure Buchungsbestätigung von Stengels???

Ich noch nicht :c  :c ...


Gruß holk


----------



## Guen (10. Januar 2003)

Ja ,schon lange  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## siegerlaender (10. Januar 2003)

...ganz kurze frage, warum brauche ich für die fähre die buchungsbestätigung? ;+


----------



## Guen (10. Januar 2003)

Ich glaube damit bekommen wir Rabatt  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## siegerlaender (10. Januar 2003)

dat is ja geil!#6...danke guen! :m


----------



## Hummer (10. Januar 2003)

@guen

Ich habe mal Hakuma angemailt und die schrieben zurück:


Für den Öresund haben sich natürlich nicht nur die
gleichnamigen Pilker bewährt, sonder vor allen Dingen
auch unsere Pilker „Hering“ in den Gewichten um 200g.
An Farbvarianten sollten Sie im März silberne Töne mit
blauen oder grünen Rücken bevorzugen.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Guen (10. Januar 2003)

Danke Hummer #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jo (11. Januar 2003)

> Pilker Hering in den Gewichten um 200g. An Farbvarianten sollten Sie im März silberne Töne mit blauen oder grünen Rücken bevorzugen



Kann ich bestätigen. Letztes Jahr am Öresund war ich mit einem 200g grün-silbernen Heringspilker am erfolgreichsten.
 :q  :q 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Januar 2003)

Reichen denn 200 Gramm als Höchstgewicht oder müssen auch noch schwerere Pilker dabei sein?


----------



## Udo Mundt (11. Januar 2003)

Für die Heringspilker kann ich mir die Gußform besorgen.
Werde mal ein paar davon auf Kiel legen.
Werde sie mit Pulverfarbe lackieren, silberne Flanken und grünen oder blauen Rücken.
Falls noch jemand Bedarf hat, PN an mich.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Januar 2003)

ICH;ICH;ICH PM ist unterwegs! #6


----------



## Guen (11. Januar 2003)

Ich ,Ich ,Ich ,PM ist unterwegs  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tonsil (4. Februar 2003)

Ich habe mich soeben auch zum Öre-Törn angemeldet, ich habe 2 Tage freibekommen :z  :z  :z 
Ich komme Mittwoch Abend an Bord und bin Donnerstag und Freitag beim Angeln dabei. Freitag Abend fahre ich wieder nach Hause.
Freue mich wie verrückt  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Jo (4. Februar 2003)

Super Tonsil  :m 

ich freue mich dass es nun doch noch geklappt hat. Darauf müssen wir auf jeden Fall #g 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Jo (4. Februar 2003)

Servus Leute

Die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste ist mittlerweile irgendwo in den Tiefen dieses Threads versteckt. Da sich sicher keiner mehr durch alle diese Antworten liest an dieser Stelle  nochmals die aktuelle Liste der Örefahrer .....zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften bilden ect......



1.   Dorsch1  (2.Termin)
2.   ralle  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
3.   Pete  (2. Termin)
4.   Mozart  (2. Termin)
5.   Mozarts Bruder Ralf (kein AB-Member)  (2. Termin)
6.   J.Herzer (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
7.   M.Herzer   (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
8.   Siegerländer  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
9.   Meeresangler_Schwerin   (2. Termin)
10.   Kunze  (2. Termin)
11. Heinz  (gehört zu Kunze, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
12. Jo  (1. Termin)
13. Stefan  (mein Filius, 19, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
14. guen  (2. Termin)
15. Hummer  (2. Termin)
16. Rudi  (2. Termin)
17. Harald (gehört zu Mozart, kein AB-Member)  (2. Termin)
18. Udo Mundt (2. Termin)
19. Ossi  (Kumpel von Jo, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
20. holk  (2. Termin)
21. R. Dubowski  (gehört zu holk, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
22. Tonsil  (Mittwoch Abend bis Freitag Abend)
[/list=1]
1.Termin:  Die 4.3. bis So 9.3. 
2.Termin:  Fr  7.3. bis So 9.3.(bzw. Mo.10.3)


Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## siegerlaender (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Fähre. Muß ich die Fähre vorbuchen bzw. vorreservieren oder kann ich das Ticket am Reisetag in Putgarden kaufen? ;+


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Februar 2003)

Mal nach oben geholt.

Siegerlaender seine Frage wäre auch die meine.
Also...wer weiss da näheres?


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2003)

Ich habe geschäftlich ganz arge Probleme - braucht jemand meine Karte und Teilnahme??? Ich werde wohl kaum teilnehmen können :c  :e


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Februar 2003)

Mensch wodi, mach kein Quatsch :c


----------



## Pete (7. Februar 2003)

tja, wodi...schön schiet...war mir schon klar, dass das jetzt nicht in frage kommt...jetzt ist erstmal was anderes wichtig... 
los, leute....wer kommt für wodi mit?
hätte auch noch selbst jemanden, der evtl. interesse hätte...genaueres am monatag...


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Februar 2003)

@ Tonsil!
Könntest ja vieleicht verlängern #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Die Fähre von Puttgarden muß nicht vorgebucht werden. Ich hatte bei Scandlines nachgefragt und jetzt die Antwort bekommen. Weil das Verkehrsaufkommen noch nicht so hoch ist und die Schiffe alle halbe Stunde ablegen ist das nicht nötig. Die Fahrkarten können vor Ort gekauft werden.
Schade Wodi aber ich hatte das schon befürchtet.  :c


----------



## siegerlaender (8. Februar 2003)

@Jörg: Danke für die konkrete Antwort! :m 

@wodi: Mönsch, ich hätte soooooo gerne mal neben Dir den  Pilker gebadet! :c ......dann halt auf Hitra! :z


----------



## Tonsil (8. Februar 2003)

@Udo
Geht leider nicht mehr, ich bin inzwischen an diesem Wo-Ende andere &quot;Verpflichtungen&quot; eingegangen. Ich hätte es 1 Woche früher wissen müssen, dann wäre ich sehr gerne auf Wodi´s Platz eingesprungen  :c


----------



## Kunze (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Mensch wodi....

Ich denke du hast jetzt andere Sorgen...

Da treffen wir uns halt in Bayern...  #h


----------



## Rudi (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

sagt mal von wann bis wann das wäre. Hätte evtl. Interesse
einzusprigen.

Rudi.


----------



## ralle (8. Februar 2003)

Schade für wodi  !!

Ich hätte jemanden der gerne mit möchte !!


----------



## Kunze (8. Februar 2003)

@ Rudi: Wodibo hatte sich für den 2.Termin: Fr 7.3. bis So 9.3.(bzw. Mo.10.3) angemeldet. #h


----------



## siegerlaender (8. Februar 2003)

jau Rudi, alter Norge(mit)fahrer! Komm mit, dann zeigen wir den Jungs mal wie geangelt wird!


----------



## Rudi (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

da könnte ich )

Rudi.


----------



## Kunze (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Na da siehts ja gut aus. 

Schreibe doch dann wodibo oder Jo ne Mail /PN und dann sollte das seinen Gang gehen.  #h


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2003)

Rudi war am schnellsten und hat den Zuschlag :m
Kann mal einer Rudi preismäßig und Ablaufmäßig einweihen? Er muß sich sonst die ganzen Seiten einziehen.

Danke und tut mir echt leid Leute :c


----------



## Kunze (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Infos zu den Preisen gibt`s hier .

Es müßte jetzt bloß noch die Reisebestätigung von dir wodibo auf Rudi umgeschrieben werden, damit er was beim Fährticketschalter vorlegen kann, um den Rabatt zu bekommen.

Ich werde mich morgen mal mit Jo in Verbindung setzen und wir klären das ab.

Sei bitte so gut und schicke mir per Mail/PN deine Postanschrift und Tel.Nr. #h


----------



## Guen (9. Februar 2003)

Schade Wodi  :c ,

willkommen im Team Rudi :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jo (9. Februar 2003)

@Rudi  :m 

PN an Dich mit den Infos ist raus.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Februar 2003)

@ Jo!
In Deiner Preisübersicht vom 20.3.2002 schreibst Du was von einem Sonderpreis von 70 € pro Tag für den 8. und 9. März.
Ist da noch was dran?
Auf meiner Buchungsbestätigung steht nut der normale Preis von 77,-€ je Tag.


----------



## Jo (10. Februar 2003)

@Udo



> Ich habe mit Frau Stengel verhandelt und für 2 Tage Vollcharter (8./9.3, Sa/So) einen Sonderpreis vereinbart. Wir würden dann 70 Euro pro Person und Tag bezahlen.... für jeweils 25 Leute .


 20.3.03 

 Wir haben keinen Vollcharter!  


Der Festpreis für 2 Tage Vollcharter beträgt 3500,-  Euro ....das hätte bedeutet, dass wir 25 Leute für diesen Törn brauchen bei einem Tagespreis von 70,- Euro.

Ob so viele verbindliche Zusagen zusammenkommen war damals noch nicht abzusehen.

Wenn jemand abspringt, so ist bei einem Vollcharter natürlich trozdem der vereinbarte Preis zu bezahlen.
Wie löst man dieses Problem?
Umlage der Mehrkosten, Ersatzmann suchen, Vorkasse......

Schwer zu organisieren, viel Aufwand, großes Risiko.

Daher habe ich mich gegen den Vollcharter entschieden und wir bezahlen den ganz normalen Tagespreis.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. Februar 2003)

@ Jo  :m 
Danke für die umfangreiche Antwort.


----------



## Rudi (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

kann ich mich zum Öretörn noch irgendeiner Fahrgemeinschaft anschliessen ?

Rudi.


----------



## Pete (15. Februar 2003)

mail doch mal guen an, der kommt auch aus der auricher ecke ...

ps...weil wir grad beim öre sind...bernd kunzes angelfreund heinz kann aus gesundheitlichen gründen nicht mitreisen...dafür springt mein freund torschdi (kollege von mir) ein...er ist rein formal auch boardie (nick &quot;laubbaum&quot...jo,kannst ja mal die teilnehmerliste nochmal über arbeiten und auf den neuesten stand der dinge bringen...


----------



## Jo (16. Februar 2003)

Die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste



1.   Dorsch1  (2.Termin)
2.   ralle  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
3.   Pete  (2. Termin)
4.   Mozart  (2. Termin)
5.   Mozarts Bruder Ralf (kein AB-Member)  (2. Termin)
6.   J.Herzer (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
7.   M.Herzer   (gehört zu Pete, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
8.   Siegerländer  (1.Termin, bleibt bis So abend)
9.   Meeresangler_Schwerin   (2. Termin)
10.   Kunze  (2. Termin)
11. Laubbaum  (Kollege von Pete, auch boardie) (2. Termin)
12. Jo  (1. Termin)
13. Stefan  (mein Filius, 19, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
14. guen  (2. Termin)
15. Hummer  (2. Termin)
16. Rudi  (2. Termin)
17. Sockey  (2. Termin)
18. Udo Mundt (2. Termin)
19. Ossi  (Kumpel von Jo, kein AB-Member) (1. Termin)
20. holk  (2. Termin)
21. R. Dubowski  (gehört zu holk, kein AB-Member) (2. Termin)
22. Tonsil  (Mittwoch Abend bis Freitag Abend)
23. Daniel  (Kumpel von Tonsil,wird bald ein Boardie)(Mittwoch Abend bis Freitag Abend)

[/list=1]
1.Termin:  Die 4.3. bis So 9.3. 
2.Termin:  Fr  7.3. bis So 9.3.(bzw. Mo.10.3)


----------



## Guen (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo Rudi ,ich fahre zusammen mit Udo Mundt ,Du könntest noch zusteigen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Ich würde jetzt gerne so zweieinhalb Wochen vorher mal wissen was mann alles mit bringen muß, darf und sollte. Das geht los beim Angelzeugs. Ich bin mir da schon ziemlich klar was mitkommt. Aber mich würde jetz mal speziell interessieren wie es mit Speisen und Getränken gehandhabt wird.
Darf mann eigenes Bier mitbringen oder ist es wie bei den Kuttern in Heligenhafen oder in der Gaststätte nicht erwünscht? Was ist mit Essen? Haben wir eigentlich eine Voll- oder Halbpension? Muß mann noch Essen mitnehmen?
Wäre schön wenn mal jemand der da schon mal gewesen ist was genaueres zu schreiben kann damit die &quot;neulinge&quot; wissen was ab geht.
Vielen dank und....


----------



## ralle (17. Februar 2003)

@ MS
 Verhungern ist nicht drin !!  Du bekommst über Frühstück,Mittag ,Kaffee und Abendbrot alles auf den Tisch gestellt . Und das schöne ist es kostet keinen Cent extra!!!

Also Vollpension ist mit gebucht und im Preis drin.
Getränke ist so eine Sache - man sollte schon was vom Käptn verzehren. Die €-Preise auf dem Kutter habe ich noch nicht.
Wir haben es immer so gehandhabt das wir dem Mirko gesagt haben das wir Bier und Schnaps mit an Bord nehmen und haben dafür einen ein kleines Stöpfelgeld gezahlt und damit hatte sichs. Natürlich haben wir auch aus seinem Angebot was getrunken denn jeder soll was von haben.  #g  #g 

Wenn man es heimlich mit an Bord nimmt finde ich das nicht so gut zumal es ja im Mülleimer dann sowieso rumliegt und gesehen wird.


----------



## ralle (17. Februar 2003)

P.S  Natürlich kann man sich sein Würstchen mitnehmen - denn so ein kleines Mitternachtspicknick mit den dazugehörigen Magenschnaps#2 findet bei uns eigentlich regelmäßig statt.  Und gutes selbstgeschlachtetes ist doch nicht zu verachten? Oder??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Februar 2003)

Moin Ralle!
Ich hatte nicht vor irgend was heimlich mitzunehmen und zu essen oder zu trinken. Das lag mir fern. Ich wollte einfach nur wissen ob es möglich ist was mitzubringen. Wenn der Käptn Bescheid weis und nichts dagegen hat und einen mit süffelt am Abend dann wäre doch alles gut. Hier ist das Bier doch immer noch günstiger als wenn wir was in DK nachkaufen müssten.


----------



## Pete (17. Februar 2003)

hallo, ihr alle zusammen...
aus der erfahrung des letzten jahres kann ich nur sagen, dass die versorgung so gut und reichlich ist, dass man eigentlich nichts weiter mit an bord nehmen muss...
wenn wir uns entschließen ein paar fässchen mitzunehmen, wird mirko gegen diese maßnahme nichts haben, solange wir ein paar märker korkengeld zusammenlegen...es gibt schiffe, auf denen das viel strenger gehandhabt wird...aber am besten is, dass man ihm bescheid sagt...
aber auch das bier an bord ist so ausreichend vorhanden, dass wir dort nichts bei den dänen nachkaufen müssen...
was anderes ist viel wichtiger: wir sind am wochenende extrem viele an bord, die schlafkapazität ist erschöpft, also haben wir nicht viel platz für irgendwelche plünnen, die wir auf freien kojen ablegen können...deshalb beschränkung auf das äußerste, was klamotten anbelangt ...mein vorschlag: thermoanzug zum angeln, festes, warmes schuhwerk und abends bzw. nachts leichten jogginganzug...meine kleine schlafsackrolle gehört auch mit ins gepäck...angelkram dürfte klar sein: zwei ruten .. eine fürs grobe bis 500gr, eine leichtere pilke...pilker beider kategorien...dazu heringsvorfächer (extra strong) und wer will beifänger an stbilen montagen...messer, filetierhandschuh, gefrierbeutel, thermokiste nach absprache mit mitanreisenden (kann solange im auto verbleiben)...denkt dran: wir wochenendler angeln nur zwei tage, und die sind ruckzuck um...
achso: ab-t-shirt nicht vergessen... is ja wohl klar, dass das mitmuss...wer noch einem ab-aufkleber liegen hat...mitbringen...der muss unbedingt mit an die traditionswand... #h


----------



## Jo (18. Februar 2003)

Tonsil bringt noch seinen Kumpel Daniel mit zum Öresund.....die Teilnehmerliste habe ich entsprechend ergänzt. 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Februar 2003)

Danke Pete! 
Das war echt voll konkret!   Jetzt weis ich bescheid.  :z 
M-S freut sich schon.  :z  :z  :z


----------



## siegerlaender (19. Februar 2003)

:z Boaaaaah, ich könnte mich nass machen! :z Heute in 2 Wochen gehts das erste mal raus zum Dickdorschpilken! :z


----------



## Jo (19. Februar 2003)

@siegerländer  :m 

so ist es .... und heut in zwei Wochen um diese Zeit können wir schon mal anfangen den Tagesfang zu begießen   #g  #g  #g ...........

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## holk (19. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch endlich meine Buchungsbestätigung bekommen... :z 

Gruß holk


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Februar 2003)

Wer liegt eigendlich auf meiner Strecke?
Da ich ja aus Bayern eine doch sehr weite Anfahrt zu bewältigen habe,wäre es ganz gut wenn ich irgendwo mit jemandem zusammen weiter fahren könnte.

Vieleicht könnte ich ja mit Kunze fahren.
Wie schaut das aus Bernd?

Ich habe den zweiten Termin gebucht.Reise also am Freitag den 7.3. an.


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Februar 2003)

Hier sind die Fährverbindungen und Preise zu finden.

Es wäre doch sehr gut wenn die Autos ausgelastet werden und man nicht mit einzelnen Autos auf die Fähre fährt.


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Februar 2003)

Dank Kunze und holk ist meine Anreise gesichert. #h 

Ich bin aber auch schon sowas von heiß auf diesen Trip. :q 

Nun muß zu diesem Event nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## Kunze (23. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Ich   w i l l   endlich wieder Salzluft schnuppern... :z 

Ach so:

@ Pete: Danke für die überaus wertvollen Tipps. :m  Werde mich bei den Klamotten auf`s wesentliche beschränken. Deine rutenmäßige Neuerwerbung, sowie METRO Kisten für Guen und Dorsch1 sind transportbereit.

@ Dorsch1: Alles im grünen Bereich. :m 

Dorsch1, holk und sein Angelfreund und ich reisen gemeinsam an.

Wir wollen die 14 Uhr Fähre ab Rostock nehmen. Ist da von euch noch jemand mit an Bord.  ;+  #h


----------



## Pete (23. Februar 2003)

wir rüdersdorfer (7 leute) kommen wohl als letzte an bord...
ich hab bis halb zwei dienst...wir werden denn aber die 18-uhr-fähre ab rostock schaffen...also sind wir erst gegen 22.15 uhr vor ort
lasst uns mal eine ecke mit zwei nebeneinander oder übereinanderliegenden schlafplätzen frei...wir haben doch eine anglerin mit an bord, und die marita sollten wir schon in der nähe ihres mannes lassen...


----------



## Kunze (23. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Wir geben acht. #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Februar 2003)

@ Kunze

Auf Marita? :m


----------



## Kunze (24. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Auf zwei naheliegende Kojen!  :q  #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. Februar 2003)

@ Pete 

Oh Oh den Aufkleber an die Bordpinwand na da wird sich ja der Herr Willi Stengel freuen  :q  :q  :q 

Man ein Glück das der eigner Mirko iss :q  :q


----------



## Mozart (27. Februar 2003)

Hallo Jo




Betrifft : Buchung

Muss eine Person abmelden! (List Nr.: 17 Harald, 2.Termin)

ER hat mir heute abgesagt, da er momentan Schwierigkeiten mit seiner Firma und kann daher nicht mitfahren.
Ganz schön blöd... #q        so kurzfristig habe ich leider keinen der an seiner stelle mitfährt.
Vielleicht kennt noch jemand einen der Mitmachen möchte.
Ansonsten bei meinem Bruder und mir bleibt es dabei.


----------



## Pete (27. Februar 2003)

*also...ihr kurzentschlossenen: wer springt für harald ein...???* 
wäre schade, wenn der platz ungenutzt verfiele...

ps...lary war jetzt bis samstag das zweite mal mit einer truppe oben...die erste tour war ganz lausig vom fang und von den größen her...die zweite dann schon besser, auch wenn die ganz dicken auch noch nicht dabei waren (1x 16 pfund...immerhin)...aber mit jedem tag, der wärmere temperaturen bringt, wirds jetzt besser...die heringe waren jedoch voll am ballern...


----------



## Mozart (27. Februar 2003)

Sorry soll natürlich heißen, da er momentan...  mit seiner Firma hätte .
Notfalls währe noch ein Platz in meinem Bus frei, abfahrt Freitag nachmittag
in Rüdersdorf  bei Berlin.     #h


----------



## Sockeye (27. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leutz,

ich würde gerne mitfahren. Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass ich meine Pilker / Norge Ausrüstung erst bestellt habe, und die erst in 1-2 Wochen geliefert wird.

Also, falls ich die benötigte Ausrüstung mieten kann wäre ich gerne dabei.
(Zur Not kauf ich mir auch was  )

Ich käme dann mit dem Auto aus Karlsruhe und hätte noch Plätze frei.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Kunze (27. Februar 2003)

Hallo Sockeye!

Pilker und noch ne 30lbs DAM Bootsrute stelle ich gern zur Verfügung. Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand findet der ne einsatzfähige Multi und vielleicht nochwas für`s leichte Angeln über hat, sollte das seinen Gang gehen.

Bitte uns auf dem laufenden halten, nicht das ich alles doppelt mitschleppe und kein Sockeye ist da. #h


----------



## Sockeye (27. Februar 2003)

:z  Ich bin dabei!!!

Dann werde ich mal am Samstag den Angelladen plündern  

So, dann suche ich noch Leute, die am Freitag Abend noch einen Platz frei haben und möglicherweise auch aus dem Süden kommen. (Mann könnte sich ja unterwegs treffen und einen Wagen stehen lassen)

Von der Zeit bin ich flexibel.

Ich finde es ein bisserl Verschwendung, ich alleine auf der Fähre.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Pete (27. Februar 2003)

aus der ecke, aus der du kommst, wirst du sicher am frühen freitag vormittag oder besser morgen losdüsen müssen, um noch zu einigermaßen gesitteter abendzeit dort anrücken zu können... dorsch fährt aus bayern über bernburg(saale) zu holk...dazu gesellt sich bernd kunze aus dem arzgbirg...schreib die doch mal an, ob, und wenn, wie...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Februar 2003)

Hi!
Ich hätte noch ne Qantum Multi allerdings ohne Schnurführung und ne 30 Ibs Abu Rute die könnte ich zur Verfügfung stellen. Dann hätte ich auch noch ne normale Pilkrute mit Stationärrolle.
Wenn ich das mitnehmen soll bitte ich um Info.


----------



## Jo (27. Februar 2003)

@Sockey

:m  willkommen im Team der Örefahrer  :q  

Auf den Fährpreis gibts eine Ermäßigung.

Solltest Du eine Mitfahrgelegenheit finden bei einem Baordie, so hat sich die Sache erledigt.

Wenn Du selber fahren mußt, so brauchst Du eine Buchungsbestätigung der Reederei um diese Vergünstigung zu bekommen. Melde Dich gegebenenfalls per PN.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. Februar 2003)

@ Sockey

Ich bringe noch eine Penn 309M Level Wind mit.
Ich fahre mit holk aus Bernburg mit.Ich weiss aber nicht wie es bei ihm mit Platz aussieht.Wir sind wir Leute und fahren in einem VW-Bus.
Melde dich doch mal per PN bei holk.
Wenn das klar geht müßtest du zu mir kommen.Du fährst von dir zu mir ca 2,5 std.Dann würden wir beide weiter nach Bernburg fahren.


----------



## Pete (27. Februar 2003)

na das sieht doch schon gut aus...vw-bus...da müsstest du doch noch ein plätzchen finden, oder? wir rüdersdorfer fahren auch mit 6 mann im t4....


----------



## Kunze (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo Sockeye!

Genau - frage mal bei holk an. 5 Boardies im T4 sind doch kein Thema.

Wenn das positiv geklärt ist, reden wir per PM über Uhrzeiten und Treffzeiten.  :m  #h


----------



## Hummer (28. Februar 2003)

Unser Sponsor HAKUMA hat mir für unsere Tour ein schönes Paket mit hochwertigen Pilkern und Dorschbomben zum Testen geschickt und wünscht uns viel Spaß und Erfolg!

Ich werde die Teile unter den &quot;testwilligen&quot; membern an Board der Seho verteilen und über die Fängigkeit berichten. 

Vielen Dank, Christian! :z 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Guen (28. Februar 2003)

Super Hummer #6 ,freu mich schon  ,noch eine Woche  :z  :z  :z !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Februar 2003)

Oh ja das ist aber eine sehr gute NAachricht. Klasse Ralf! #6


----------



## Udo Mundt (28. Februar 2003)

Testangeln ist gut  :z  :z 
Denn nur wer probiert und flexibel ist gewinnt #h


----------



## Pete (28. Februar 2003)

gute sache ralf, die du da rechtzeitig angeleiert hast...bin füre alle (test)schandtaten bereit... :m


----------



## Jo (28. Februar 2003)

Saubere Arbeit Hummer  #v #v #v

da kommt Freude auf .....Boardies testen Angelköder auf einer AB-Tour.

Unser AB ist einfach Spitze   :q  :q  :q 


Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Kunze (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Super eingefädelt Ralf.  :m 

Ein Dank vorab auch an Hakuma.  :m 

Was kann`s schönres geben - mit Freunden angeln fahren. :l


----------



## holk (28. Februar 2003)

Klasse Hummer :m 

@ Bernd & Dorsch1...dass mit Sockeye ist kein Problem...PM ist raus.... man bin ich schon uffgerähscht :q

Gruß holk


----------



## Kunze (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

@ holk: Bestens.  :m  Wieder ein Prob geklärt. #h


----------



## Kunze (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Ach so: Hab beim Rumkramern mal was wettermäßiges in Bezug auf den Öretörn gefunden. 

Ich bin neugierig und möchte im Vorfeld immer bissel genau wissen was mich so erwartet.

Zum Reinschaun dort klicken. #h


----------



## Pete (28. Februar 2003)

das is gut bernd...wind wird für den öre nur dann interessant, wenn er genau in den schlauch blasen sollte...also von nord oder von süd...gottseidank eher seltene ausnahmen...ansonsten kann die seho auch raus, wenn eine 7 auf dem sund herrscht... durch die meerenge kann sich nie eine solche wasserfront aufbauen...
denkt an die temperaturen...auch wenn es hier mancherorts schon vorfrühlingshaft sein sollte, da oben bleibts kühl mit wenigen grad über null...nachts muss man fröste einkalkulieren...also klamotten und schuhe danach auswählen...an deck kanns durch überfrieren barbarisch glatt werden...


----------



## Udo Mundt (28. Februar 2003)

Das wir uns auf winterliche Temperaturen einstellen müssen gehe ich von aus und werde mich entsprechend bekleiden. Ausziehen kann man immer was.
Wie sieht es denn mit den Filitier- und Einfriermöglichkeiten an Bord aus.
Bitte um paar Infos.


----------



## siegerlaender (28. Februar 2003)

:z So Kinners, es ist soweit, ich mach mich vom Acker! :z 
Morgen in aller Frühe fahr ich los an die Ostsee und am Dienstag gehts weiter nach Helsingör....Männers, man sieht sich am Öresund!... bis Dienstag bzw Freitag! :m


----------



## Kunze (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo siegerlaender!

Komm gut hoch und wir sehen uns.  :m  #h 

PS: Vielleicht kann uns ja die erste Truppe per SMS oder Telefon über die Bedingungen vor Ort informieren.  ;+ 

Wäre nicht schlecht. :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Februar 2003)

Alles klar Volker. Gute Reise und gute Fänge schon mal in Helitown. Bis Freitag dann!  #h


----------



## siegerlaender (28. Februar 2003)

Bernd, mach ich, schick mir mal Deine Handynummer per PN


----------



## Pete (28. Februar 2003)

das mit der berichterstattung der erstfahrer hab ich mit jo schon abgestimmt....sein sohn wird dies per sms erledigen und uns informieren, wie es bislang lief...

komm gut hoch, volker...lass noch was im wasser...man sieht sich am freitag abend... #h


----------



## Kunze (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

@ Siegerlaender und Pete:  Gut denken.  :m  #h


----------



## Sockeye (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo Pete, Kunze, Holk und Dorsch,

ersteinmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Mitfahrangebote. Wenn der Ablauf auch so klappt wie die Orga, kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen. :m 

Wegen den Leih-Angeboten, werde ich mich Morgen noch mal melden, da ich am Samstag meinen Angel-Händler ersteinmal überfalle. :q 

Schweres Gerät bräuchte ich aber auf jeden Fall, da ich mir das schon bestellt habe und es &quot;klassisch nach Murphey&quot; frühestens am Montag danach eintrifft.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Kunze (1. März 2003)

Hallo!

Ein guter Wetterlink ist auch der vom Boardie winni.

Danke nochmal.  :m  #h


----------



## Rudi (2. März 2003)

Moin Örefahrer,

hab ne Bitte  kann mir jemand so 2-3 extra starke Dorsch/Heringsfliegen mitbinden. Muss ehrlich gestehen,
kann sowas (noch) nicht. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir das mal am Samstag Abend mal zeigen. Habe zwar ein paar gekauft,
aber das soll ja mit der Halbarkeit nicht so dolle sein.
Ansonsten, von mir aus kanns losgehen. Und schon mal fette
Beute an die die schon da sind.... ihr habts gut.

Rudi.


----------



## Hummer (2. März 2003)

Hallo Rudi,

Kollege Pete bringt mir 5 Pilk-Heringspaternoster mit. Die sind dafür gemacht, beim Pilken auf Dorsch nebenbei Heringe zu fangen beziehungsweise beim Heringsangeln auch den einen oder anderen Dorsch mitzunehmen. Kannste gerne eins abhaben davon.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Guen (2. März 2003)

Funzen eigentlich auch Makrelenpaternoster auf Hering ?Die gibt es auch in silber/glitter  ,ich denke bei Makrelenpaternostern sollte die Schnur stark genug sein ,die Hakengrösse liegt etwa bei 2 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2003)

Solch speziell dicke Heringsvorfächer habe ich auch nicht. Ich werde es wohl auch mit Makrelenzeugs versuchen müssen. Aber ich denke das wird auch schon irgend wie gehen.


----------



## Kunze (2. März 2003)

Hallo!

Also in Norge habe ich auch mit ganz normalen Makrelenpaternostern schon Heringe gefangen. 

War aber ne Notlösung, hätten wir umgebaut, wäre der Heringsschwarm von dannen gezogen.

Sicher an den kleineren Heringshaken hängen die besser, aber Geduld wird auch hier (vielleicht) belohnt.#h

PS: Habe heute am Vormittag mal meinen Krempel gepackt. 

Schaut schon wieder aus, als will ich ne Woche bleiben. #d


----------



## Guen (2. März 2003)

He Bernd ,müssen wir ein Beiboot aussenbords mitführen um Deine Garderobe mitzubekommen  :q  :q  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2003)

Die Anzüge und Krawatten kannst zu Hause lassen Bernd. Jogginghose reicht.  :q 
Angelkram hab ich auch schon fertig. Geht eigentlich von der Menge her.


----------



## Kunze (2. März 2003)

Hallo!

Ist halb so wild.   

Angelzeugs ist eigendlich nicht viel, aber die ganzen Klamotten fürn Winter.

Wird schon gehen. #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. März 2003)

Hab meine Sachen auch schon gepackt.
Naja von der Menge her geht dat noch.
Starke Heringspaternoster hab ich auch nicht.
Werd mir da noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Pete (2. März 2003)

hallo an alle erstterminfahrer...
es wird wärmer dort oben, zumindestens mitte der woche, leider auch windiger...mittwoch und donnerstag südost 5-6...
hoffentlich packt ihr das mit der seefestigkeit...
ich wünsche euch gute vorarbeit und prima laune an bord...

jo, weisst du genau, ob die angeblich kleinere nicht-ab-truppe, die mit uns am wochenende auch auf dem schiff sein soll, tatsächlich kommt??? hattest du noch mal kontakt zu stengels? vielleicht haben die es sich längst überlegt und wir sind doch unter uns...ich frage ja nur wegen des platzproblemes...


----------



## Jo (3. März 2003)

@Pete
Am 17.2. hab ich das letzte mal mit Frau Stengel telefoniert. Sie hatte mich angerufen, weil sie nochmals unsere Buchungen durchgehen wollte nach den Änderungen, die es in den Wochen vorher gegeben hatte.

Es ging ihr vor allem darum sicherzustellen dass der Kahn nicht überbelegt ist. 

Also gehe ich davon aus, dass wir am WE 21 Boardies + 12 weitere Angler an Board der Seho sind.....und hoffentlich keine Tagesgäste  :q  :q 


Viele Grüße 
Jo


----------



## ralle (3. März 2003)

Die nicht AB-Gruppe die noch mit oben ist kommt auf jeden Fall  , denn ich kenne die Jungs. Alles gute Angler und Sportfreunde(keine Spinner o.ä.). Falls mal benötigt ist da auch ein Chirurg dabei (Notfallset dabei).  Die Gruppe fährt schon seit 6Jahren immer zu diesem Termin hoch zu Stengels.


----------



## ralle (3. März 2003)

Die Truppe besteht aus 9 Mann !


----------



## Jo (3. März 2003)

So ist es ralle

Am WE übernachten auf der Seho:

Unsere Truppe bestehend aus 21 Boardies
Eine Gruppe mit 9 Personen  :q 
Eine Gruppe mit 3 Personen

Das Reisefieber hat mich jezt voll erwischt ...nix mehr is mit  :g  
Bin gerade beim Packen .... morgen früh um 6.00 gehts los...
Wenn verkehrsmäßig alles läuft sind wir so gegen 14.00 in Puttgarden und ab 17.00 wird die Seho geentert  :q  :q 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. März 2003)

Na dann gute Reise Jo. Wir sehen uns Samstag!  #h


----------



## Pete (3. März 2003)

wieso, jörg, kommt ihr erst samstag? #d 
ich denke, ihr wolltet auch freitag hoch...
oder glaubst du, jo ratzt schon, wenn ihr eintrudelt???


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. März 2003)

Gute Reise Jo.
Leistet mal schon gute Vorarbeit und lasst die &quot;Großen&quot; bitte noch drin. :q 
Wir sehen uns Freitag. :m 
Bin auch schon richtig kribblig.


----------



## Kunze (3. März 2003)

Hallo!

Wünsche allen Erstterminlern  :q  ne gute Anreise und Petri Heil.  :m 

Männers - wir sehen uns am Freitag Abend. :g 

Bitte Kojen und Plätze freihalten.   #h 

PS: Kleiner Stadtplan von     Helsingör .


----------



## Udo Mundt (3. März 2003)

Habe mir ein dutzend Heringsfliegen auf einen Mustad
Fliegenhaken Gr. 6 gebunden.
Werde gleich mal versuchen mit dem Longliner ein brauchbares  Paternoster herzustellen.
Nochmal die Frage an die schon dagewesenen, wie sehen die Filitierplätze dort aus und sollten man sein eigenes Filitierbrett mitnehmen?


----------



## Jo (3. März 2003)

@Udo Mundt

Filetierplätze sind vorhanden. Schau Dir das Video von Pete an, da kannst Du sie begutachten.

Allerdings wenn der Kutter voll ist, gibts Warteschlangen an den Plätzen....... aber das nehmen wir doch in Kauf   , wenn wir denn was zum Filetieren haben  


Vielel Grüße

Jo


----------



## Ace (3. März 2003)

Na jetzt ist es ja endlich soweit:m
ich wünsch euch Petri Heil und Spass ohne Ende
natürlich freue ich mich auf schöne Bilders


----------



## Franky (3. März 2003)

Jau Mathias... Ich hoffe, die Jungs verwöhnen uns mitm schönen Bericht und noch schöneren Fotos...

Jedenfalls wünsch ich euch allen viel Spaß, viel Fisch und ein paar stressfreie Tage!!!!!!!!!!! :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. März 2003)

Meine Digicam ist schon verstaut. :m


----------



## Jo (4. März 2003)

Besten Dank für die guten Wünsche.......dann bis Freitag bzw. morgen tonsil  :m

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. März 2003)

Natürlich sind wir Freitag Abend da Pete! Da hab ich mich vertippselt.


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. März 2003)

@ M_S

Jörg bist Du schon so aufgeregt das Du die Tage verwechselst? :q  :q


----------



## Pete (4. März 2003)

so, unsere erstankömmlinge dürften jetzt mittlerweile oben sein...
hoffentlich wirds nicht zu heftig mit dem wind, denn es ist für die nächsten zwei tage ne steife brise angesagt...
bin gespannt, was die mannen um jo morgen auf die reihe kriegen...sobald ne sms bei mir eintrifft, reiche ich die infos euch weiter...
so, nochmal zur erinnerung: denkt bitte an folgendes (denkzettel):
gefrierbeutel
styrobox (verbleibt im auto)....gefriertruhen sind an bord 
robuste &quot;herings&quot;schere (macht sich besser beim putzen)
gummihandschuhe 
schlafsack
jogginganzug 
ab-t-shirt (na logo.... :q )
buchungsbestätigung (rabatt für fähre)
fährbuchung
reelingshalter
lappen


----------



## Sockeye (4. März 2003)

Ähhh... was ist ein Reelingshalter? Für mich oder um die Angel festzumachen??

Gruß,
Sockeye


----------



## Pete (4. März 2003)

für deine rute natürlich...kannst se aber auch in der hose lassen... :q


----------



## Sockeye (5. März 2003)

Das Wetter scheint sich ja zum WE zu beruhigen

http://www.nautical-publications.com/wetter/sun_anfrage.php

da brauch ich zum Glück nur den Relingshalter für meine Rute. Reicht da ein kurzes Seil oder gibt&acute;s da auch spezielle Vorrichtungen wie das  HAKUMA-VIAGRA-Spezial :q 

Sockeye


----------



## Pete (5. März 2003)

ja,  das mit dem wetter sieht auf der seite super aus...aber guck mal, was der dwd zum thema seewetter fürs wochenende berechnet hat...steife brise 
bin ja mal gespannt, wer da recht behalten wird....wetteronline geht auch eher von normalen windverhältnissen am wochenende aus (3-5)
...ändern könn wirs eh nicht...und gebucht ist gebucht...


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2003)

Wollen wir uns mal die Daumen für einigermaßen gutes Wetter drücken.

Ein bischen Wind kann nicht schaden,nur zu arg brauch er auch nicht sein.


----------



## Kunze (5. März 2003)

Hallo!

Habe soeben per SMS erste Eindrücke und Infos vom siegerlaender bekommen:

Null Fisch! Aufem ganzen Boot 10 Heringe, sonst nix! Prost.

Habe gleich zurückgerufen und meine erste Frage war: Wie kann ich euch aufmuntern?

Wettermäßig 1a, Sonne und wenig Wind, Dorsche und Heringe waren auf dem Echolot zu sehen, aber sie wollten nicht beißen.

Sie sind rechts herum gefahren und haben bis 40m Tiefe geangelt.

Der Kapitän der Seho hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben. :m 

Wenn sie aber nicht beißen wollen, kann nichts machen...

Habe schöne Grüße an die Truppe ausgerichtet und für morgen Petri Heil gewünscht. #h

PS: Vielleicht werden die Bartelträger bei etwas mehr Wind hungriger.


----------



## Pete (5. März 2003)

ach du dicke kacke...sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört, dass bei einer ausfahrt am öre bei guten angelbedingungen nicht ein einziger schwanz an bord kam....
wo waren die? auf 40m? hatten die es auf die ganz dicken abgesehen?

bin echt ratlos...
vielleicht geht aber schon morgen die sache ganz anders lang...


----------



## Kunze (5. März 2003)

Hallo!

@ Pete:


> Sie sind rechts herum gefahren


  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. März 2003)

ouuuuuu. Watndatn! So was hab ich aber auch noch nicht gehört. Hoffentlich putzen die Dorschis sich nur für uns!  ;+


----------



## Tonsil (5. März 2003)

> _Original von Pete _
> vielleicht geht aber schon morgen die sache ganz anders lang...


Das will ich hoffen #t 
Ich fahre gleich los, warte noch auf meinen Kumpel Daniel, er ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir  #h 

Gruss

Tonsil


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2003)

Immer ruhig bleiben Jungs.
Die Fische warten bis die Truppe vollzählig ist. :m 

Ich denke mal morgen sieht es schon anders aus.

Ich wünsche den Jungs vor Ort viel Erfolg. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. März 2003)

Moin Leute!
Wir haben im Norgeforum ja gerade das Messerschärfen am Wickel. Ich frage euch nun, soll ich mal mein Lansky Set mitbringen? So könnt ihr erstens euch das Teil mal ansehen und zweitens eure Messer auf Vordermann bringen. Den Combostar aus dem Top Shop habe ich übrigens auch dabei.
Interessiert das jemanden von euch?


----------



## holk (5. März 2003)

> Interessiert das jemanden von euch?



JA #h 

Gruß holk


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2003)

@ Jörg

Ja,bring mal mit das Set.
So kann man es mal Live testen.Super Idee von Dir.


----------



## Guen (5. März 2003)

Ja Jörg ,mach mal #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## wodibo (5. März 2003)

Ja Leute, dann wünsch ich Euch man viel Spaß und Petri Heil :m
Ihr fangt eh nix, wenn ich nicht dabei bin und ich treibe mich die nächsten 2 Tage zwischen Karlsruhe und Paris im Pendelverkehr rum :c  :c  :c 
Schade das ich nicht mitkommen konnte :c


----------



## Pete (5. März 2003)

micha, wat wist du mit dem säbelset *live*  testen????? #d 
is doch kein fisch da...und an mir wird aus langeweile nich rumgeschnippelt... :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2003)

@ Pete

Och menno...son ganz klein wenig wollte ich schon an Dir rumschnippeln wenn kein Fisch an Board kommt. :q 

Und da Du ja solch altes zähes Fleisch hast muß ich doch wohl häufig nachschärfen. :q  :q  :q 

Es sei denn Du kannst mich irgendwie vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
So in Form von #g oder#2 u.s.w.
Aber denk dran,jörg ist da auch beteiligt.
Ist ja schließlich sein Schleifset. :q  :q 

Treffe mich am Freitag gegen 6.30 mit Kunze an der Raststätte Plötzetal.Von da aus geht es zu holk und dann auf nach Helsingör.


----------



## Sockeye (6. März 2003)

@Dorsch1

Ähh..ich dachte zwischen 7 und 7:30 ?? Hat sich was geändert? Ich fahr in 15 Stunden los.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2003)

@ Sockeye

Ups...da muß ich mich mit Kunze doch nochmal kurzschließen. ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2003)

So ich glaub ich habe alles gepackt. Kan mich mal jemand abfragen ob alles dabei ist?   
Huuummeeerrrr kaaaannst koooooommen!!! :z  :z  :z


----------



## Pete (6. März 2003)

na denn, jörgi...kann losgehn dat...
jungens: wat machen wir nu mit den angedachten mitgebrachten regenwald-rodungs-bekämpfungs-fässchen...wollen wir pro truppe noch jeder ein 5er blechtopp mitbringen???


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2003)

@ Jörg

Schuhputzzeug,Näh-und Strickzeug und saubere Socken und Slips dabei? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. März 2003)

Und ich dachte ihr fahrt zum angeln und nicht zum Tanzen wat wollt ihr mit schuhzeug wollt ihr den Dorschen imponieren  :q  :q  :q  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Kunze (6. März 2003)

Hallo!



> Interessiert das jemanden von euch?



Mich. Und bring mal deine ABU C3 mit. Bin von Haus aus neugierig. Sozusagen Fremdschaun. :q   

@ Dorsch1: 7.00 Uhr - 7.30 Uhr reicht völlig aus. :m  #h


----------



## Hummer (6. März 2003)

Hallo Jörg,

hast Du auch nichts vergessen? 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pete (6. März 2003)

na eben...laptop und gps muss doch noch mit...wenn nix beisst, machen wir einen prima gps-utility-workshop... :q


----------



## Hummer (6. März 2003)

@Pete

Hast Du meine Heringspaternoster schon eingepackt? Und vergiß nicht wieder Deine Mutti... :q  :q  :q 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2003)

@ Pete, das mit dem Fässchen hättest auch mal eher sagen können. Ich bin eben vom Inköpen zurück. 
Neulich hatte ich mal gefragt ob man was mitbringen darf. Da sagtest du nicht nötig und nicht gern gesehen. Ja was denn nu?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2003)

@ Ralf, hat Peter immer seine Mutti dabei? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :q


----------



## Pete (6. März 2003)

> wenn wir uns entschließen ein paar fässchen mitzunehmen, wird mirko gegen diese maßnahme nichts haben, solange wir ein paar märker korkengeld zusammenlegen...es gibt schiffe, auf denen das viel strenger gehandhabt wird...aber am besten is, dass man ihm bescheid sagt...


so wie oben hatte ich mich ausgedrückt...
aber wir können auch drauf verzichten und schlürfen ausschließlich die bordmolle...hab ich auch kein problem mit...

das mit der mutti hatte ich glatt vergessen...gut, dass du mich erinnerst, ralf...ich leih sie dir gern auch mal aus... :q


----------



## anguilla (6. März 2003)

ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und dicke Fische! :m

Macht schöne Bilder! Vielleicht könnt ihr ja &acute;nen Liveticker mit aktuellsten Fangmeldungen im AB einrichten...

@Guen:

ich hoffe die Box reicht aus, sonst besorg ich dir eine mit 70 Liter! :q


----------



## Hummer (6. März 2003)

> @ Ralf, hat Peter immer seine Mutti dabei?



Multi sollte das natürlich heißen!!!  :q  :q  :q 

@Pete
Ich werde darauf zurückkommen. Wollte schon immer mal ne Mutti :q mit Schiebebremse ausprobieren.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pete (6. März 2003)

gerade flattert ne sms von jo rein...
heute schon etwas mehr fisch, so 3 dörschies pro mann im schnitt...der schwerste hatte 10 pfund...doller wind mit 6-7 stärken...dolle drifft...tendenz aber abflauend!!!
viele grüße an alle ab-ler soll ich hiermit ausrichten!!!


----------



## Kunze (6. März 2003)

Hallo!

Danke für Info und Grüße.  :m 

Selbe Nachricht kam eben von siegerlaender.

Hört sich doch schon mal viel besser an als gestern.

Wenn die Truppe vollzählig ist, gehen wir gemeinsam in die kontrollierte Ovensive.  :m  #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. März 2003)

na das ist doch schon mal was für den rest der dann fährt viel Petri und immer eine hand breit unterm Kiel ups grad sms rein von Tonsil

Nicht so prickelnd nur 1 Großdorsch auffm Kutter vereinzelt kleinere sehr starke drift 4 kn  grüße


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2003)

> wenn wir uns entschließen ein paar fässchen mitzunehmen, wird mirko gegen diese maßnahme nichts haben, solange wir ein paar märker korkengeld zusammenlegen...es gibt schiffe, auf denen das viel strenger gehandhabt wird...aber am besten is, dass man ihm bescheid sagt...


Na ok! Ich werde Ralf morgen früh überreden noch mal wo anzuhalten. Mal sehen ob wir noch ein Fässel kriegen!


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2003)

@ Kunze

Gut,schlaf ich halt noch ne Stunde länger.  

Sachen sind im Auto verstaut.
In 8 Stunden gehts ab auf die Piste &quot;Richtung Norden&quot;.

Hab hier noch ne Flasche *Scotch* rumstehen,muß die vieleicht mit? ;+


----------



## holk (6. März 2003)

> Hab hier noch ne Flasche Scotch rumstehen,muß die vieleicht mit?


Überleg dir das sehr gut :q ....ich bring noch leckersten SCHIERKER FEUERSTEIN mit...SCHIERKER+SCOTCH= :v 

Bis morgen früh #h 

GRuß holk


----------



## Pete (6. März 2003)

holk...is egal...die nacht wird lang...ich seh uns bei so viel bordiepräsenz noch laaaaaange am labern.....(und schlürfen)...


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2003)

@ Pete

Das denke ich doch auch.#6 :q 

Und ich kann so lange labern. :q  :q


----------



## Kunze (6. März 2003)

Hallo!

Wünsche allen für morgen eine gute Anreise. :m 

Auto ist gepackt, Signatur terminlich geändert   und müde werde ich auch langsam.

Bis morgen. #h


----------



## Guen (6. März 2003)

Bin auch Reisebereit   :z  :z !

@anguilla

Reicht schon  :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2003)

Gehe jetzt auch ein paar Stündchen schlafen.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Pete (6. März 2003)

schön für euch frühfahrer...ich muss morgen noch bis halb zwei schindern...wir kommen dadurch erst um zweie weg...
haltet uns ein bier kalt und 6 kojen frei, sind dann wohl gegen zehne am schiff...
freu mich schon auf euch banausen... :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2003)

Hi!
Na dann schlaft mal aller recht schön und träumt was schönes.   #a  #g 
ich hab noch ein wenig Zeit. Muß ja nicht ganz so früh raus.   
Bis morgen dann Kinners! :z  :z  :z


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (6. März 2003)

Tja Jungs, dann wünsche ich euch auch mal Petri!
Wir ( Steini, Hague2801 und ich) Werden Sonntag Abend dort oben eintrudeln!
Aber auf der Baltic-I!
Also schön das Schiff in Ruhe lassen und nicht entern!

P.S.: Die Dicken könnt ihr ruhig drin lassen, die nehme ich dann ab Montag!


----------



## Udo Mundt (6. März 2003)

So.... auch endlich alles gepackt.
Mal sehen, was ich so vergessen habe.
Dann bis morgen #h


----------



## Angelheini (6. März 2003)

Petri Heil, Männers

und zieht Euch schön warm an, so dass Ihr alle gesund und munter zurückkehrt  :g 

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. März 2003)

So Leute,noch in Ruhe genüsslich einen Kaffee schlürfen und dann geht es ab auf die Reise.
Die Dorsche können kommen...juhuu. :m 

Auf das es ein super Treffen  #g und  #a  werde.


----------



## Guen (7. März 2003)

Gleich geht es los  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z !Bis nachher Mädels  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Hummer (7. März 2003)

Die Erdbeerboilies sind gerollt, die elektronischen Bißanzeiger sind verpackt und das Rodpod steht bereit - auf geht´s zum Öresund.

Pünktlich zu meiner Abfahrt hat es ordentlich geschneit! :e 

Bis gleich  :z 

Hummer


----------



## Klausi (7. März 2003)

Viel spass und Petri Heil #a  #a  #a  #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. März 2003)

Schnell noch ein leichtes Frühstück.
Günni kannst kommen.
Ob uns Hummer wohl mit ein paar Boilies aushelfen kann? :q


----------



## Pete (7. März 2003)

jungs, und bitte  futterboot und cobra nich vergessen, wer weiter weg anfüttert :v , hat wegen der scheuchwirkung des kutters mehr chancen.... :q 
wir sehen uns heut abend...
ich geh jetzt fix bei schule...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. März 2003)

Moin!
Ich mach mich nu auch gleich vom Acker. Ich hatte eben noch ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis. Gut das Hummer mich abhohlt. Aber davon erzähle ich heute Abend beim Bier.
Bis denn!


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. März 2003)

Wieso gibt es denn hier keine zwischen Meldungen  ;+  ;+  ;+  

So ihr Heimkehrer dann mal Morgen gleich ran und vergesst den Bericht und die Bilders nicht.


----------



## rueganer (9. März 2003)

wat los, wat gehtn da, nix Bescheid #c


----------



## wodibo (9. März 2003)

Find ich fies :c 
Ich hab Dorsch1 und Kunze ne SMS geschickt und keine Antwort erhalten ;+ 
Entweder sind die sternhagelvoll oder schämen sich


----------



## Franky (9. März 2003)

Ich will nix vorwegnehmen, aber die Jungs haben wohl ihren Spass da... #g :q
Gestern rief Jörg kurz bei mir an, nachdem ich die Jungs an Bord mit Wetterdaten und dem sensationellen k.o. von Klitschko informiert hatte.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. März 2003)

Moin!
Ich bin wohl als erster wieder zu HAuse wie es aussieht. Wir hatten schöne Tage wie immer wenn Boardies sich treffen. Angeln war aber nicht so die Granate. Fisch war sehr wenig zu fangen und die Risesen schon gar nicht. Heute ist das Angeln dann ganz und gar ausgefallen wegen Nebel. So sind wir nach dem Mittag alle nach HAuse gefahren. 
Is Pech aber so ist eben Meeresangeln.


----------



## Guen (9. März 2003)

Bin auch zurück  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jo (9. März 2003)

Bin auch eben zurückgekommen und dann muß ich das lesen



> Heute ist das Angeln dann ganz und gar ausgefallen wegen Nebel



Zuerst Wind, dann Nebel, kaum Fisch ..... von den Bedingungen her sind wir leider nicht verwöhnt worden  :c  :c 


Es waren trotzdem schöne Tage.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Rudi (9. März 2003)

Moin,

wieder Zuhause und frisch geduscht. So war nett, viele
von Euch persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben. Tja mit dem Fisch war leider zu wenig, aber man steckt nicht drin. 
Nocheinmal Dank an alle, für viele wertvolle Tips.

Rudi.


----------



## Hummer (9. März 2003)

Auch ich war so gegen 19 Uhr wieder zu Hause.  :g 

Boardies:  :z  #g  :g  :l #2

Fisch: :v #q

Verpflegung: #6 

Unterkunft:  #t 

Kunze:  #u , alle anderen:  :e   


Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pete (9. März 2003)

bin auch mit meinem tross wieder gegen 8 uhr heile in rüdersdorf gelandet...
es war wieder ne super ab-runde mit viiiiieeeel spass untereinander...
zum thema fisch und höhere gewalten sag ich nix... :v 
deshalb mein vorschlag, dass wir statt vieler berichtender worte lieber die von uns gemachten bilder sprechen lassen sollten...
werde dazu einen neuen thread im bilderforum aufmachen, ok?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. März 2003)

Ja kommt gut so. Zu berichten gibs ja auch nicht sehr viel. Jedenfalls nicht vom angeln. Dafür aber vom feiern.  :q


----------



## Guen (9. März 2003)

Feines Ding Pete #6 !

Ich gehe jetzt schlafen und geniesse die RUHE !!!!


 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Gruss Guen


----------



## Kunze (10. März 2003)

Hallo Männers!

Bin eben auch wieder sicher im Aarzgebirg aufgeknallt.

@Pete: Laß Bilder sprechen.  :m 

Bin zu Müde um noch was zu schreiben. Geh jetzt in Ruhe  #u  #u . #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. März 2003)

Bin nun auch vor einer halben Stunde gelandet.
Mußte aber erstmal schnell unter die Dusche.
Das Angeln war nun nicht gerade das was wir uns alle erhofft hatten,aber der Spass der Boardis hat alles entschädigt.
Es war wie immer ein tolles Treffen von Boardis. :g 
 #g  #a  :m  :g  :l   :z  #u #6


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. März 2003)

So ebenfalls gut zu Hause eingetroffen.
Erstmal richtig ausgeschlafen  :z  #u  #u 
Freue mich schon auf die aussagekräftigen Bilder#6 
Wie Fische aussehen wissen wir ja alle


----------



## ralle (10. März 2003)

#h  Auch die Thüringer sind wieder alle wohlbehalten gelandet .  #h


----------



## holk (10. März 2003)

Wir sind gut zurückgekommen #h ....hab dann erst einmal 12 Stunden geschlafen  ...hatte aber Probleme mit dem Einschlafen...ich hab die Stille nicht ertragen :q ...


War ne tolle Party

Gruß holk


----------



## Franky (10. März 2003)

Holzfäller (oder besser Sägewerke) auf der Ostsee... Gut, dass die Seho aus Stahl ist und die nächsten Bäume weeeeeeeeeit wech?!??!??!??!?! :q


----------

